

The secret of IKEA's success  - cwan
http://www.economist.com/node/18229400?story_id=18229400&fsrc=rss

======
ffumarola
I can't remember how many case studies I've read about Ikea through my Supply
Chain Management program, but it's a lot.

After taking those courses, it's such a wonder walking through the store. They
really do try their hardest to pack everything in long flat boxes to cut down
on transit costs, which has saved them a ton of money as oil costs rise.

This is an interesting article in regards to their structure and its financial
implications. Thanks for the read!

